# Nhà phao nhà hơi cho khu vui chơi liên hoàn



## htlove (13/12/18)

Nhà Hơi - Nhà phao là sản phẩm tiện ích, dùng được nhiều trong kinh doanh tại các khu vui chơi cũng như trong gia đình. Gồm rất nhiều sản phẩm như: nhà phao nhà hơi truyền thống, nhà hơi trượt dốc, nhà hơi mini…

Nhà hơi lâu đài được sử dụng rất nhiều nhất trong các siêu thị, hay các trung tâm mua sắn có một khu vực chuyên dành cho trẻ em vui chơi. Có tên gọi khác là nhà phao nhà hơi nó đã trở thành hình ảnh quen thuộc với các bạn nhỏ. Với cách thiết kế và kích cỡ khác nhau. Nhà phao lâu đài là hình thức kinh doanh thu lợi nhuận về khá nhanh hiện nay vì đặc điểm của nó được các bạn nhỏ yêu thích. Nhà hơi lâu đài được thiết kế thành các hình ma trận khác nhau cho các bạn trẻ vui chơi thỏa thích.




​Nhà hơi trượt nước là mô hình kết hợp nhà hơi và bể bơi. Đây là mô hình thu hút khách hàng nhất đang được các khu kinh doanh hồ bơi sử dụng. Khi có nhà hơi trượt nước khách hàng có thể đến tắm mà còn có thể vui chơi thoải mái.

Ngoài ra còn có một loại nhà phao chuyên dành cho các hộ gia đình, nhà phao mini. Đối với những gia đình bận bịu công việc không phải lúc nào cũng có thể đưa con đến trung tâm mua sắm hay siêu thị thì nhà phao mini là giải pháp tốt nhất cho các bậc phụ huynh. Nhà hơi mini vừa là giải pháp tiết kiệm thời gian lẫn chi phí cho các mẹ. Các mẹ có thể vừa làm việc nhà vừa trông con. Nó còn là nơi các bạn nhỏ nô đùa với nhau mà không sợ nguy hiểm.

*Đặc điểm nổi bật của nhà hơi, nhà phao*

Với chất liệu được làm từ bạt PVC nhập khẩu, có độ bền cao, chống được tia UV (chống được các tác động từ nhiệt độ cũng như sức ảnh hưởng của môi trường bên ngoài), cũng như không bị ảnh hưởng do trọng lượng của con người gây ra

Tiện lợi có thể tháo hơi gấp gọn để có thể di chuyển các địa điểm khách nhau

Màu sắc, hình dáng kích cỡ đa dạng có thể in được các hình hay may thành nhiều hình khác nhau trong lâu đài để gây nên sự thích thú với khách hàng.

Để có được những mô hình nhà phao nhà hơi ưng ý nhất hãy liên hệ với Đồ chơi Kinh Bắc để được tư vấn, 0972138988 đội ngũ nhân viên tư vấn của chúng tôi luôn sẵn sáng đáp ứng mọi yêu cầu của các bạn.


----------

